# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > سوال: کتابخانه های جاوا

## mzeadabadi

چگونخ میشود به برنامه های جاوا یک کتابخانه اضافه کرد؟
آهنا را باید کجا کپی کرد و از کجا میشود دانلود کرد ممنون میشم لینکی برای دانلود توابع کتابخانه ای معرفی کنید

----------


## Rahman.hi

منم همین سوال رو دارم اگه کسی میدونه بگه لطفا"
درواقع من یک نسخه از PersianCalendar رو دانلود کردم
 (در این لینک: http://sourceforge.net/projects/persiancalendar )
ولی هرکاری کردم نتونستم استفاده کنم

ممنون میشم اگه کسی راهنمایی کنه :لبخند:

----------


## saeedIRHA

در CLASSPATH ميتونی Library مورده نظرت رو بزاری

----------


## ermia2008

سلام دوست عزيز.
اگه از نت بينز استفاده مي كنيد براي اضافه كردن كتابخامه جديد بايد به properties پروژتون بريد.در اين قسمت بخشي هست به اسم library كه و بعد Add Jar Files
در IDE هاي ديگه هم حتما بخش مشابه به اين وجود داره. يه كم بگرديد پيدا ميشه.
موفق باشيد.

----------

